# Plant Pronunciation Guide



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

BCA Plant Geeks,

I am constantly fumbling over the scientific names of plants. Is repens pronounced repens or reepens? What about Ludwigia? I've never even tried to say Hemianthus callitrichoides, rather sticking with good old HC! I'm more likely to point at a plant in a LFS display tank and ask for "one of those" than risk butchering the name. (An Aussie accent doesn't help!) Planted tanks are so popular here in Vancouver; I think we all should start sounding like the experts our tanks are showing us to be. I just had an awful thought that I am the only person in the Lower Mainland who is mispronouncing these words (or too scared to even try), but if not, why don't we start a little Plant Pronunciation Guide here?

If you have a plant name that you're unsure of and just want to start pronouncing it the right way, post it here. If you see someone's query and you are confident pronouncing the name of that particular plant, reply to the query and I will set up an alphabetized list in this opening post.

Here's a couple to get us started:

*Hemianthus callitrichoides* - ?

*Staurogyne repens* - ?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

*BC Aquaria Plant Name Pronunciation Guide*

Hemianthus callitrichoides -

Staurogyne repens -


----------

